# STBX MIL trying to be "friends" with my mom now???...



## Yummy2011 (Jun 1, 2011)

Hello everyone! 

Ok, is it normal for my mother and my stbx MIL to all of a sudden try to become friends?? They never tried this while me and the ex were together so why now? Yes, it does bother me...a lot! I know there's nothing I can do about it but damn, is this normal? What could be the reason behind this sudden "friendship"? Any thoughts about this conundrum?

Thanks in advance!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnewBeginning (Dec 27, 2011)

Are you close to your mom? Does she know where you stand on this situation? I would think that if she knew that this bothered you that much that she wouldn't be doing it. It sounds weird that they would do that. I can see conversations, but not turning into bff's if they never were before. I would ask your mom what their intentions are for their friendship- your MIL might just be fishing for info to use against you...however I don't know your situation- I am just speaking from experience.


----------



## Yummy2011 (Jun 1, 2011)

My mother knows exactly how I feel about her having a relationship with my ex or his mother. Everyone is now using my kids as an excuse as to why they are keeping contact. This was not the case in the last 10 years. I'm baffled at this. I know my ex's mother is fishing for info because my mother has had nothing good to say about me. She even talked bad about me with my ex when he initially moved out but claimed to be "supportive" of me considering I was pregnant when he left. I've cut almost all contact with my mother and so she knows the only way to see my children is through my ex. Even though at one point she kept saying she would have to respect my decision if I ever chose to stop her from seeing my kids. I did choose to not allow her to see my kids because she was telling my children horrible things about me. So I'm a little P.O'ed right now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

